# Sacroiliac Joints



## widehips71 (May 2, 2016)

So I've been struggling with a lot of sacroiliac joint pain. The doctor says it's an "overuse" injury and that I should quit doing what I'm doing. By quit he means like as in forever. Ummm eat a dick doc. Any experience with this type of injury or any suggestions on how to keep it healthy without giving up squats and deadlifts and pretty much all the lifts I'm actually good it?  (**** you, bench) 
All the literature I can find just defaults to the typical anti-inflammatory and rest formula but there's got to be something more I can do.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

https://imgur.com/AR3W716

This imgur app has gone to shit


----------



## widehips71 (May 2, 2016)

Leave it to POB to give me aerial acrobatics to sort myself out. Mind explaining to us simpletons wth is going on in this pic?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

widehips71 said:


> Leave it to POB to give me aerial acrobatics to sort myself out. Mind explaining to us simpletons wth is going on in this pic?



Strong band,  suspended from the rack.  This decompressed the spine and hips. 

The si joints job is to take compressive force from the spine and distribute it to the hips and legs.  Relieve the pressure and you will let the blood flow back in.


----------



## snake (May 2, 2016)

I went down this road Hips. I couldn't figure out if it was in the SI joint of the L5/S1 and I had both shot up. I will say I found relief by doing a few things. I was careful to not go too low in the squats. It seems like that last inch or two below parallel compressed the joint considerably. I did back off the heavy squats for some time. Tell me, do you feel it after you rack the weight?

There's a SI stretch that you do on your back. You let your hips fall over the end of the table, pull one knee up to your chest and drop the other leg. This stretch only caused me pain and caused more of a problem. Hanging was the best thing I could do. If I did it right, the joint would pop and I kind you not, it was like I never had a problem. I found when I would hang in the squat rack, it was best to grab the uprights that were toward my back and pull slightly. 

I think this can be fixed Hips. I went through it for years off and on and according to the Dr. there was no damage. You'll figure it out and if nothing else, learn how to work around it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 2, 2016)

I do what pillar suggested in my basement. I put the band about 5 or 6 feet up on the pole and then get inside of the band with it around my hips. Feels lovely.


----------



## bugman (May 2, 2016)

Ok wait.  So the pic was real?  I mean as in not a joke?? The band goes around the waist?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

bugman said:


> Ok wait.  So the pic was real?  I mean as in not a joke?? The band goes around the waist?



That's my training partner in the pic


----------

